# SHTF movie review



## Sasquatch

The movie is Here Alone and is currently on Netflix.

This movie is a zombie flick although the zombies are not a big part of the story. It's more about dealing with a TEOTWAWKI situation. The movie is a lot like The Road in that it is not super action packed and is more realistic. There are lots of flash-back scenes to explain what happened. The story is that of a SHTF situation from one woman's perspective. She has husband and small baby when thrust into the entire situation. Again, it's starts slow and doesn't really pick up until the very end. It does, however, show the harsh reality of SHTF.

This is a decent film and worth a watch. Especially if you're looking for a SHTF movie. There is a little bit of nudity in this film so be aware if this may offend you.


----------



## Prepared One

You had me at nudity. :devil:


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> You had me at nudity. :devil:


I wanted more details on that nudity - 80% of Hollyweird is queer ....


----------



## RedLion

I appreciate the review and heads up on what appears to be a flick that I will like.


----------



## TG

Sounds great.. I have issues with zombies but not with nudity lol


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> You had me at nudity. :devil:





TG said:


> Sounds great.. I have issues with zombies but not with nudity lol


Ya'll are some sick puppies, I tell you ..... the whole lot of you! I am here seriously trying to prep for zombies!


----------



## Sasquatch

Illini Warrior said:


> I wanted more details on that nudity - 80% of Hollyweird is queer ....


Even gay dudes like looking at naked women.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Ya'll are some sick puppies, I tell you ..... the whole lot of you! I am here seriously trying to prep for zombies!


Too many zombie-like creatures in Russian mythology, I grew up on some frightful stories haha 
When I tried watching "The Walking Dead", I literally lasted a quarter of a second after the little zombie girl appeared in the beginning of Epizode 1/Season 1. Never again :vs_laugh:


----------



## C.L.Ripley

It's currently on YouTube, at least for the time being.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Good review, I admit I paused and watched the nude scenes maybe once or twice again.
Shows how bugging out affects your thinking, how folks deal with it differently.


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Even gay dudes like looking at naked women.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Let me guess .... you know a guy who knows a gay dude? :vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> Let me guess .... you know a guy who knows a gay dude? :vs_lol:


Nope. I know plenty of gay dudes. You can't throw a rock without hitting one out here is CA.


----------



## Slippy

I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## whoppo

...are there any nude zombies?


----------



## A Watchman

whoppo said:


> ...are there any nude zombies?


Preferably nude hippie chick zombies!


----------



## Maine-Marine

I hated the ending!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGG

whoppo said:


> ...are there any nude zombies?


----------



## Coastie dad

NO SPOILERS! 

Watching it now.....


----------



## Sasquatch

Coastie dad said:


> NO SPOILERS!
> 
> Watching it now.....


The Butler did it (he is Russian).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Sasquatch said:


> The Butler did it (he is Russian).


Who is Butler?


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> Who is Butler?


It's an old American joke. Long ago murder mystery movies were very popular. In those movies it would be a surprise at the end when you found out the Butler waa the killer or the Butler did it. So whenever anyone asks you not to spoil the movie for them you say "the Butler did it". I just added he waa Russian because you guys are getting blamed for everything.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad

Look, I know it was the ruskies. They're the ones watering the grass around the house as an evil plot to sap my strength by making me run the weed whacker. Every time I finish, I expect a full scale invasion because they think I'll be too weak to defend the homeland.


----------



## TG

Sasquatch said:


> It's an old American joke. Long ago murder mystery movies were very popular. In those movies it would be a surprise at the end when you found out the Butler waa the killer or the Butler did it. So whenever anyone asks you not to spoil the movie for them you say "the Butler did it". I just added he waa Russian because you guys are getting blamed for everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Annie

Looking for a good flick tonight... Well, how much nudity? Just a little bit? I tend to stick with the clean stuff. Violence is okay mostly. I like scary stuff, too.


----------



## Coastie dad

@Annie, it's just her bathing in a lake to wash off "camouflage " and isn't sexual. And one scene where she is suturing a wound on her belly.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

It wasn't bad. It reinforced the idea that I really don't want to leave my home unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## Sasquatch

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It wasn't bad. It reinforced the idea that I really don't want to leave my home unless its absolutely necessary.


Zombie hordes tend to make one change one's plans.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Sasquatch said:


> Zombie hordes tend to make one change one's plans.


I'm sticking to my story and following the example of my post apocalyptic world idol :tango_face_smile:






.


----------



## Coastie dad

Is that Denton with his ban hammer?


----------



## A Watchman

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm sticking to my story and following the example of my post apocalyptic world idol :tango_face_smile:
> View attachment 49649
> .





Coastie dad said:


> Is that Denton with his ban hammer?


Naww .... I don't think so, this looks more like my friend Cricket ... in real life. :vs_shocked:


----------



## 23897

I watched Here Alone. I liked it. Too short. Needs a TV series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie

I'll watch it tonight. You know what I ended up watching on Netflicks last night instead? "Below Zero" and oooh, those folks are tough! They are the real deal when it comes to survival. Worth checking out, if you get a chance.


----------



## phorisc

Sasquatch said:


> The movie is Here Alone and is currently on Netflix.
> 
> This movie is a zombie flick although the zombies are not a big part of the story. It's more about dealing with a TEOTWAWKI situation. The movie is a lot like The Road in that it is not super action packed and is more realistic. There are lots of flash-back scenes to explain what happened. The story is that of a SHTF situation from one woman's perspective. She has husband and small baby when thrust into the entire situation. Again, it's starts slow and doesn't really pick up until the very end. It does, however, show the harsh reality of SHTF.
> 
> This is a decent film and worth a watch. Especially if you're looking for a SHTF movie. There is a little bit of nudity in this film so be aware if this may offend you.
> 
> View attachment 49521


I gave this one a watch, really enjoyed it...I felt much more afraid of the zombies...unlike the walking dead series which zombies are not very horrifying at all. And yes it was much more realistic.


----------



## 23897

I liked here alone so much I went on to watch Netflix's recommendation of These Final Hours. I enjoyed that too. It's a view of TEOTWAWKI from a non-prepper view. Quite scary really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> I watched Here Alone. I liked it. Too short. Needs a TV series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Yeah, the ending was one of those endings that doesn't really end. Ya know? Other than that, I thought it was well done.


----------



## Sasquatch

Annie said:


> Yeah, the ending was one of those endings that doesn't really end. Ya know? Other than that, I thought it was well done.


What I took from the ending was she overlooked her personal bias to do the right thing and care for the kid. Even though what happened happened. Obviously it was very frustrating to her and that is why she sounded out.


----------



## A Watchman

A good watch. Thanks Squatch.


----------



## Stick

I noticed it is on my to-watch list. After all, one must be prepared for all eventualities, even nekkidity. Which suddenly reminds me of a tale related on the back page of Shooting Times magazine sometime in the mid-70s (with the disclaimer that it is not exactly a Dumb-Crook-of-the-Month story, but...). London, I believe, a gent stepped out in his bathrobe to get the paper one morning and locked himself out. He tried going in through the pet door and got stuck. Some students on their way to school noticed his plight, pulled down his skivvies, painted his butt blue and stuck a flower in it. Then they put up a sign saying "Live Neighborhood Art". For hours the poor guy had to endure listening to people stopping and saying things like, "I say, quite original, quite", and "Notice how realistically desperate he sounds. Good show, laddie, good show".


----------



## Annie

Sasquatch said:


> What I took from the ending was she overlooked her personal bias to do the right thing and care for the kid. Even though what happened happened. Obviously it was very frustrating to her and that is why she sounded out.


SPOILER ALERT:Yeah, that was the real shocker part of the ending: the camera pans down to the passenger side and there's the girl kid. I didn't expect that; I thought the main character was 'here [in the car] alone'. But then, as fangfarrier said, it seemed 'too short', because then I wanted to know what happens next? Where will they go?! Could've been the beginning of a series.

BTW, the director of "The Night of the Living Dead" died this week. George A. Romero, God rest his soul....He wrote the book when it came to zombie movies.


----------



## mukwah

Gonna watch it tonight. Had it in my question for a couple of days now.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7052

It was a decent movie. Not great, but a good watch. Not a fan of the ending though.


----------



## 23897

I don't remember who mentioned it but I decided to watch the pilot for Revolution before going to bed last night on Amazon Prime (it's not on Netflix here in the U.K.). So this morning I'm shattered after binge watching 4 episodes. I think I'll get through the 40 episodes pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Egyas said:


> It was a decent movie. Not great, but a good watch. Not a fan of the ending though.


RIGHT!!! ENDING sucked bog water


----------



## Sasquatch

Why does everyone hate the ending? I liked it. *spoiler ahead* I thought it showed in a screwed up world that woman kept her humanity by saving the little girl after what she did. It also showed her having a difficult time with the decision she made.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7052

Sasquatch said:


> Why does everyone hate the ending? I liked it. *spoiler ahead* I thought it showed in a screwed up world that woman kept her humanity by saving the little girl after what she did. It also showed her having a difficult time with the decision she made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


<< SPOILER >>

Probably because, faced with that same decision, I would have made the opposite one. Personally I don't care what the girl's reasons were, had she done that to me, and I survived, I would have them them eat her.

Also, is that the most powerful .22LR in history? lol j/k


----------



## White Shadow

<< SPOILER >>

I assumed that her starting to scream at the very end was a sign that she had finally been infected. They talked earlier about the screaming the man's wife did as she turned.

Oh, and I would not have left the teenager to be eaten. I would have made she was good and dead.


----------

